# Emergency Tow - Shift Interlock?



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

Can anyone point me to instructions on how to shift my Egg into Neutral (for towing) if the ignition won't turn on? I can put the key in and take it out, but I can't get the transmission to shift (even with the brake pressed) because the ignition won't turn on.
I can feel the key vibrate/move/click when I press the transmission shift level button which indicates to me that the transmission is checking the key position/state, and then the transmission stays stuck in Park.
I searched all the dead touareg threads and no one posted instructions on how to shift the car into neutral. Where is the override?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Emergency Tow - Shift Interlock? (PorkchopB)*

http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
File Type: pdf vw.7l.cl.n110 Shift Lock Solenoid (N110.pdf (115.5 KB, 11 views)
File Type: pdf vw.7l.cl.n380 Selector Lever Park Position Solenoid (N380.pdf (115.2 KB, 12 views)


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Emergency Tow - Shift Interlock? (spockcat)*

After talking to my local VW service guy, there is another way that might be useful to people. If you crawl under the car and remove a triangular heat shield from near where the drivers seat would be, you can mechanically disconnect the transmission and get the car to roll that way as well.
In case you haven't guessed, my Egg has the dread overnight death affliction. I already had the alternator harness replaced about a year ago. My guess is a bad ignition switch or kessy module as my keyless and my keyed ignition don't do much. The gauges don't light up though I can turn on the headlights and the radio. I just can't get the car to go from off to on/accessory power.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Tow - Shift Interlock? (PorkchopB)*

Are you saying this is a low voltage issue, or is it a bad ignition switch/kessy issue? If it's a low voltage, have you tried hooking up a jump pack (or jumper cables to another vehicle) to the terminals under the hood. If hooking up more juice helps, your battery may have just tanked.
Good luck,
Matt


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Emergency Tow - Shift Interlock? (VegasMatt)*

It is not a low voltage issue, but a kessy/ignition issue. The tow guys tried hooking up a jump pack with no luck, and the battery was reading ~12.5V according to them. I was able to turn on the headlights and the radio and the interior lights with no issue. The VW tech tried to get me to "wake it up" out of sleep mode by holding the brake, pulling the high-beam flasher lever, and turning the key for 30 seconds.
They are supposed to get to the car on Friday, though their only Touareg guy has parted ways with them in the last 4 weeks and they have a new one on staff. I guess we'll see how _that_ goes too.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Emergency Tow - Shift Interlock? (PorkchopB)*

Update:
Items replaced so far:
Ignition Switch
Steering Column
Radio (display disappeared, may be unrelated, but who knows on this car)


----------

